# Turkey Hunting in Oregon



## bowhuntert (Mar 9, 2008)

I am new to the hole turkey hunting thing. I would like to try, but have no idea where to go. I live around Stayton, Oregon, and would like to hunt them around this area. I have two small children so overnite trips will not work. If anyone has any information that would help me please let me know. Thank you and good luck this spring.


----------

